
Show HN: Analysing Obama Speeches Since 2004 - eon01
https://medium.com/p/analysing-obama-speeches-since-2004-7f08797f7078
======
brudgers
An interesting blog post, but with nothing for people to try out or play with,
it doesn't really meet the spirit of the "Show HN" guidelines.

